# Online "Hunter Education Course"



## Slug-Gunner

I posted this originally as a reply to someone requesting help for his daughter in an essay project she was doing on "Hunters and Their Role in Conservation", but thought it might be of interest to others here and to make them aware of this new program in Hunter Education Certification.

Here's the link to it:

http://www.beasafehunter.org/


According to the opening page, this online course is available for 9 of the adjoining southeastern states, including Georgia and Florida. If you or a family member  hasn't already taken a Hunter Education Course, or even if you/they have, this might be a good review. Sign up for the online course and work thru it.

For those of you from other nearby states, 'click' on the _"Additional Resources"_ link at the left sidebar box to review the requirements for your particular state.

IMPORTANT NOTE:
In order to run this online course on your computer, YOU MUST DISABLE ANY POP-UP BLOCKER you have as part of an anti-spam/pop-up internet protection system.

ADDED NOTE:
For those in Georgia, you still must PRINT OUT THE FINAL TEST RESULTS and then go online at the following link and sign up for a 2 hr "Review and Test Course" at a local Hunter Education training location. _You must take this PRINTED TEST RESULTS FORM WITH YOU TO THIS CLASS to get your Hunter Education Certificate when/if you pass the final exam._

Georgia Hunter Education Info & Registration:

http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/content/displaynavigation.asp?TopCategory=7



_I encourage other hunters to sign-up and review this online course, even if they might already have their Hunter Education Certification card. It will give you some knowledge to inform the anti/non-hunting public of the important roles that hunting and hunters play in wildlife conservation._


Pittman-Robertson Act:
The Federal Aid to Wildlife Restoration Program, commonly known as the Pittman-Robertson Act, is the most successful wildlife conservation program in the world. The program is also responsible for more beneficial activities and results than any other state-federal partnership in our country. The success of the program is due to sportsmen and sportswomen who have contributed billions of dollars to wildlife conservation through the purchase of sporting arms and ammunition.

PS:
Did you know that there were once large herds of elk in the Southeastern States?

GA Hunter Education Instructor 
Augusta-Richmond County/CSRA


----------



## DOXIELADY

~Hey I'm Doxie ladies son Matthew.when me and my dad goes to wonder about going hunting I remember hunter safety cource.~
                  Thanks,
                   Matthew


----------



## daisyduke

i tried to do the online safety course but my computer doesnt allow it to stay on long???? i tried to get through it answered alot of questions without reading anything but i get half way threw it and the screen goes away


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*"Pop-up" Blocker reactivating?*



joshsgal said:


> i tried to do the online safety course but my computer doesnt allow it to stay on long???? i tried to get through it answered alot of questions without reading anything but i get half way threw it and the screen goes away




If you've got 'Internet Security' or an active 'Pop-up Blocker' it may be preventing the Active-X files used to run the online Hunter Educ Crs from displaying properly. You should be able to go into the 'settings' of either one of them and add the link for the course into the 'accepted'  list or program links allowed to run 'pop-ups' or 'Active-X" programs. You've got to set this to ALWAYS ALLOW this program link to run such files.

This may (?) solve your problem or you may have some 'Spyware' programs running in the background affecting your computer's performance. 

Slug-Gunner


----------



## wcg2

*Just  a reminder about hunter safety cards:*

Thanks for posting this information. I would also like to remind members that when big game hunting out of state, you may be required to show proof of hunter education course completion. I will be deer hunting in Ohio this fall and it is my understanding that I will be required to present a hunter education certificate prior to purchasing my non-resident big game license. I had misplaced mine many years ago. I called DNR in Macon @478-751-6415  and the nice lady was able to pull it up on the computer and mail me a new card. Looking for a great time in the woods this fall.


----------



## daisyduke

i turned off my pop-up blocker because it wouldnt let me run the page with it on but the screen would still disappear  maybe its the @i%^!( behind the trigger


----------



## Reformed Yankee

I had the same problem with it shutting off.  I waited about a week and was able to finish it last week with no problem.


----------



## Spotlite

My 9 year old is going through this now, it surprised me as to how much he is picking up on. I have tried to tell him alot, but I actually think this course is doing him alot of good.


----------



## bustershaw

*disable screen saver*

Try disabling the screen saver....if you don't move the mouse and simply type....the computer thinks you are inactive and will inact the screen saver....try it...Kevin



daisyduke said:


> i turned off my pop-up blocker because it wouldnt let me run the page with it on but the screen would still disappear  maybe its the @i%^!( behind the trigger


----------



## I_like_to_hunt

what does  DOB mean when you create a account


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*"Date Of Birth"*



I_like_to_hunt said:


> what does  DOB mean when you create a account




It is asking for your _DATE OF BIRTH_.
(The date you were born on.)

Slug-Gunner


----------



## ldavid008

Hello, I've got my 10yr old daughter signed up for a class. Since it's been just shy of 30 years since I took my class in TN I was just wondering what all is involved in the class room portion? I just want to have her as prepared as possible.

Thankyou,

LY


----------



## Slug-Gunner

ldavid008 said:


> Hello, I've got my 10yr old daughter signed up for a class. Since it's been just shy of 30 years since I took my class in TN I was just wondering what all is involved in the class room portion? I just want to have her as prepared as possible.
> 
> Thankyou,
> 
> LY




This thread is related to the ONLINE HUNTER EDUCATION COURSE.  Is the class you have your daughter signed up for the "online course" or the "full classroom course".... also, are you talking about the Hunter Education Course for Georgia or Tenn? If for Tenn, then you need to contact someone who's familiar with the Tenn. Hunter Education requirements since some states have different standards for their courses and training requirements. I am only familiar with Georgia Hunter Education requirements.

For those of you from other nearby states, 'click' on the _"Additional Resources"_ link at the left sidebar box to review the requirements for your particular state.

The "2 Hour Review Class" is for those who have completed either the GA CD-Rom or "Online Crs.".... it consist of a short review of the main and important points that will be included on the final exam, and then the written exam itself (which consist of 35 multiple-choice and 15 True/False questions). 

If you're talking about the "full classroom course", then PM me for more info on the GA Hunter Education Crs requirements and training.

Slug-Gunner
GA Hunter Education Instructor
Augusta-Richmond County/CSRA


----------



## ldavid008

She's currently taking the GA online course and I have her signed up for the two hour class.

I was just wondering what all will be involved in the "2 Hour Review Class". When I took it in TN almost 30 years ago we had the written test and then a hands on demonstration that you had to pass as well.

It looks like she'll get a review and then a written test on what is covered in the "review". Is this correct?

LY


----------



## Slug-Gunner

ldavid008 said:


> She's currently taking the GA online course and I have her signed up for the two hour class.
> 
> I was just wondering what all will be involved in the "2 Hour Review Class". When I took it in TN almost 30 years ago we had the written test and then a hands on demonstration that you had to pass as well.
> 
> It looks like she'll get a review and then a written test on what is covered in the "review". Is this correct?
> 
> LY



Current GA Hunter Education Crs requirements DO NOT include a 'hands on' portion that some other states require. I can only speak for how WE DO IT at Augusta-Richmond County area training, but we basically do a quick summary of all the important and major safety issues of Hunter Education during our 'review'. This is done in about one hour.... so you need to have covered the course fundamentals on your own first in order to do well on the test that follows. I'm sure she'll do OK on the exam if she's completed the on-line course without too much difficulty. It's mostly just "common-sense" and paying attention to what's repeated MORE THAN ONCE during the 'review'. 

NOTE:
Be sure to print out a copy of the results of her "on-line final test" and bring it with you to the "2 Hour Review Class".

Slug-Gunner


----------



## ldavid008

Thanks for your response.

LY


----------



## bfriendly

*Cant find one*

I took the online course and had my sheet notorized and everything, but cannot find a " 2 hour review" anywhere, except for those who take an actual course.......help please!
BTW-the online course is GREAT and I learned quite a bit from it.


----------



## Gaducker

Book mark so my boy can take this course.


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*Acworth, GA in Cobb County ????*



bfriendly said:


> I took the online course and had my sheet notorized and everything, but cannot find a " 2 hour review" anywhere, except for those who take an actual course.......help please!
> BTW-the online course is GREAT and I learned quite a bit from it.



bfriendly,
It took some 'searching' since I'm not that familiar with the county layout around Atlanta. It seems there ARE NOT any Hunter Education Classes in Cobb County..... so what you'll need to do is find one that is available in one of your neighboring counties and attend it. I found a few by going to the DNR web site for Cobb county and then clicking on the link for see statewide map of classes below the calendar displayed. It brings up a calendar of the month with classes scheduled at various counties by date. You'll need to search it for one that is close to you with comments similar to this link for Gwinnet County scheduled for 7 Feb 2009 (hope the link works). It reads as shown below.



> Status Date/Time Location Notes
> Class is full 2/7/2009
> 
> 10:00 am - 1:00 pm Rhodes Jordan Park
> 100 East Crogan Street
> Lawrenceville
> 
> Located 3 blocks from Lawrenceville Town Square.
> 
> See the map  Please read this first!
> 
> 
> Must complete 6 hour review @ www.beasafehunter.org before attending class and must bring test results to class.



Even though it may show "Class is Full" in the remarks section, due to 'no shows' most instructors allow 'walk'ins' to attend and test. The only difference is that you will have to fill out a 'green registration card' which has a temporary Hunter Ed card attached to it. Sit thru the 2 hr review and 1 hour for testing (total time 2-3 hours). Just be sure to take your copy of the 'online course test results' with you to the class.

The above is just one example I found. I found another for Fulton County too for 16 Feb 2009 (they still have openings). See example below. 




> Status Date/Time Location Notes
> Sign up!
> 21 seats left 2/16/2009
> 
> 6:30 - 9:30PM East Roswell Park
> 9000 Fouts Road
> Roswell
> 
> See the map  Please read this first!
> 
> 
> You must complete the online course at www.beasafehunter.org before attending. When online course is complete, you must print the test results and bring to the class. The test results do not have to be notarized. Please call your local DNR office if you have any questions.




See Paulding County for 26 Feb 2009:



> Status Date/Time Location Notes
> Sign up!
> 59 seats left 2/26/2009
> 
> 7:00 - 9:00PM Paulding Meadows
> 724 Paulding Meadows Drive
> Dallas
> 
> See the map  Please read this first!
> 
> 
> You must complete the online course at www.beasafehunter.org before attending. When online course is complete, you must print the test results and bring to the class. The test results do not have to be notarized. Please call your local DNR office if you have any questions.







You can search the GA wide calendar link for other available classes too.   Keep in mind that this time of year is the 'off-time' for most classes in many areas due to deer season already finished. Many don't have classes open from March thru August each year due to poor turnouts. Remember we are 'volunteer' and not 'paid instructors'.

At least now you hopefully see how you can locate these classes. Hope this helps. 

Slug-Gunner


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr.

bfriendly said:


> I took the online course and had my sheet notorized and everything, but cannot find a " 2 hour review" anywhere, except for those who take an actual course.......help please!
> BTW-the online course is GREAT and I learned quite a bit from it.



Go to the last day of any class taken course.


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*NOT ADVISEABLE.... depends on instructors!!!!*



Jamie Brett Jr. said:


> Go to the last day of any class taken course.



Jamie,
This is not an adviseable "walk-in" practice. I've been teaching "GA Hunter Education" classes for 10 yrs and we DON'T PERMIT 2nd day "walk-ins". If you weren't there on the FIRST DAY, you'll be TURNED AWAY. 

Before anyone tries this, you had better check with the instructors for that class in your local county area. It uses AN ENTIRELY DIFFERENT TRAINING CURRICULUM. Otherwise, you may be wasting your time trying it.... especially if you have to drive to another county to attend the classes.  

Some area classes that only deal with 5-10 students a class may observe/allow such things, but we deal with 25-40 students per class in the Augusta-Richmond County/CSRA area.

We DO ACCEPT "walk-ins" for either type of class, but you will only get a "temporary card" after the class and testing. You can then go online and print out your 'permanent' card about a week later.

Slug-Gunner
GA Hunter Education Instructor
Augusta-Richmond County/CSRA


----------



## ronny5601

Quick question.... my wife took the online test close to hunting season starting last year, but was unable to get into a 2 hr review class before the season started...(they we all full), but she still has her test results and has signed up to take the review class at Bass Pro in Gwinnett in September.  Does she need to re-take her test or will the test results she already has work.  (By the way, she already killed her first 3 pointer last season.)


----------



## birdman1

I_like_to_hunt said:


> what does  DOB mean when you create a account



Must be GENERATION X Good luck too you.


----------



## Foreststalker

Isn't this done ALL online now with no classes needed?  Has anyone done this yet?  If so, about how long does it take?


----------



## turtlebug

Foreststalker said:


> Isn't this done ALL online now with no classes needed?  Has anyone done this yet?  If so, about how long does it take?



You can do MOST of it online but you still have to go for a few hours of classroom time and take (and pass) the written exam.


----------

